# Maisey



## cav (May 23, 2008)

This is maisey my ckc she is a lovely girl and as settled in with the family great  as soon as we got her she is 25 weeks old.
she is so lovely


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw She is lovely, beautiful rich ruby. I used to have tri's and blenheim's, cavvies are great dogs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nice picture, shes a lovely looking girl


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Beautiful little girl. Very cute.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Beautiful little girl. Very cute.


thank you how are the puppies doing


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> thank you how are the puppies doing


They are doing brilliant and thanx for asking. Will post some pics on at the end of theweek as their eyes will be open then.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

thank you
carnt waiti bet they are lovely


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> thank you
> carnt waiti bet they are lovely


Yes they are really chunky already and the mums are great to and doing an excellent job. Your Maisey is a stunner by the way.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Yes they are really chunky already and the mums are great to and doing an excellent job. Your Maisey is a stunner by the way.


thank you
how many pups all together
have you got new homes lined up
i would keep them all i think(only joking) but i bet you will miss them when they go


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> thank you
> how many pups all together
> have you got new homes lined up
> i would keep them all i think(only joking) but i bet you will miss them when they go


12 altogether and 6 new homes lined up. Gonna keep a little boy. Yes im distraught when they go. lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> 12 altogether and 6 new homes lined up. Gonna keep a little boy. Yes im distraught when they go. lol


i kept my last little boy 
am going try breed my dog later in the year as got people waiting for pups because she only had one last time so fingers crossed.
least you get keep one and the others will have lovely new homes and be spoilt rotten


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

She is a cutie - is that now threes ckc you've got or do you have more dogs?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> She is a cutie - is that now threes ckc you've got or do you have more dogs?


no got 4 ckc at a staffie but all great dogs.
want more but not realy got the room.
what time you going the vets is she doing ok any signs or felt pups?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Vets is tomorrow at 4. I think she is still getting bigger but hard to tell as I see her all the time - haven't feel anything yet but I am being maybe too gentle!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> Vets is tomorrow at 4. I think she is still getting bigger but hard to tell as I see her all the time - haven't feel anything yet but I am being maybe too gentle!


if she is pregnant will you be keeping one it sounds like she is to me 
when my dog was a sleep i could just feel slight movement but when about 8 weeks could realy feel pup moving about
good luck for tomorrow will keep my fingers crossed for you.
send you pm in the evening to check how it all went


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

thanks for all your nice comments about my maisey


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is so beautiful


----------



## Tara 1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Maisey looks just so cute love her colour


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tara 1 said:


> Maisey looks just so cute love her colour


thank you she is a realy good dog


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Maisy is a real little beauty


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

thanks for all your lovely comments


----------

